# White noses



## Crisco76 (Oct 2, 2017)

I recently discovered a yellow lab in my tank with a beat up looking white nose. I have had similar issues with this one and his mouth but he got better and is still eating and active. I think it is more digging, or lip locking with another as there are 2 or 3 with same nose and rest of tankmates are fine. I recently moved few out of the tank and this began the struggle for king of the tank lol and *** seen them all puffed up and war paint showing so to speak. In the pics it looks fuzzy but its not really fuzzy fuzzy. the tank parameters are 0, 0, .10 or so and the temp is 81 or so. I do 30% water changes every 5 days or so and was wondering if i should just keep water clear or should i add something to help healing or stop secondary infection. I was concerned as I have posted about this particular yellow lab a few months ago also but it was his mouth not the top of nose and either its from scrapping with another or 3 of them have a health prob.


----------



## Crisco76 (Oct 2, 2017)

Oh a second note, there is another yellow lab in a different tank that I know was being aggressive with everyone and trying to be top fish in that tank, and his nose is kinda beat up like the pictures. So it could be just that, funny thing is that all 3 that have it, are the same 3 i got in the summer before the big batch i got in the fall, and I do believe the guy I got them from had a bunch with fuzzy mouths. And like i said the one in picture i have enquired before about his mouth area but it cleared up. Any suggestions or what course of action to prevent, cure or just help heal


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm not sure thats an injury. It looks like it might be an illness. Usually their lips will get white from fighting/lip locking with other fish. But that isn't on his lips, it looks more like a growth to me. I'm not an expert though, someone else should comment on this.


----------



## Crisco76 (Oct 2, 2017)

Well i cant quite tell it isnt as white now but if another one or two have it i just dont know what it is or what its from. Digging? Lip locking? Bashing into stuff. I change the water weekly and levels were 0 0 and .25. Temp is ok ph is high as city water is high anyway. I just try doing water changes every other day or daily when i can.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I see those injuries quite a bit in tanks with gravel substrate instead of sand.


----------



## Crisco76 (Oct 2, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> I see those injuries quite a bit in tanks with gravel substrate instead of sand.


They are in a mostly sand tank. The white has cleared up quite a bit but they have got the smudges of grey and black around the face or bearding. I just keep doing a w/c everyday or every other and monitor them. 
Hes still eating so perhaps it was nothing, but i have my suspicions three of my yellow labs carry something


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Bearding in yellow labs is usually indicative of stress or aggression, sometimes poor breeding stock. I've seen those types of injuries on labs before, a couple of months ago on this forum as a matter of fact. I realized that it was more than likely a result of aggression since I'd seen a known case of an Oscar with part of its lip missing from fighting and it looked similar. There may be some sort of infection as a result of the injuries, but the condition of the lip with the bearding points me in the direction of aggression.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

caldwelldaniel26 said:



> Bearding in yellow labs is usually indicative of stress or aggression, sometimes poor breeding stock. I've seen those types of injuries on labs before, a couple of months ago on this forum as a matter of fact. I realized that it was more than likely a result of aggression since I'd seen a known case of an Oscar with part of its lip missing from fighting and it looked similar. There may be some sort of infection as a result of the injuries, but the condition of the lip with the bearding points me in the direction of aggression.


I'd concur with aggression/lip locking. The majority of the male Tropheus in my tank have white lips from this. Always good to keep an eye on it, in case of secondary infection.


----------



## Crisco76 (Oct 2, 2017)

nodima said:


> caldwelldaniel26 said:
> 
> 
> > Bearding in yellow labs is usually indicative of stress or aggression, sometimes poor breeding stock. I've seen those types of injuries on labs before, a couple of months ago on this forum as a matter of fact. I realized that it was more than likely a result of aggression since I'd seen a known case of an Oscar with part of its lip missing from fighting and it looked similar. There may be some sort of infection as a result of the injuries, but the condition of the lip with the bearding points me in the direction of aggression.
> ...


But thats the thing *** watched this tank at all hours and at night even with lights out and never seen any aggression. And this poor guy again isn't doing so well. All my cichlids are leary when humans are awake or in the room so being inactive happens in all of them as they all have their little holes or caves and such. But he really looks listless and such. He does move and flare up if you go near him. Also *** seen him still eating. Im torn what to do or what to try. Do i treat with big wc everyday/every other day? Treat with paraguard or polyguard or kanaflex? I hate to use meds period. But do i treat the whole 55g tank complete with albino pleco in it? Remove him from the tank and quarantine and treat? I dont wanna see him die and dont wanna see him like that. Also dont want the rest catching it...whatever it is exactly...

https://i.imgur.com/CDEfxD6.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/tJw00r7.jpg


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I watch my fish all the time and I don't usually notice any aggression out of the ordinary, then wake up the next day to discover there is a missing female and a few vertebrae the next time I vacuum the substrate, or that the sunshine peacock has a lip injury from fighting or the star sapphire has a couple of scales missing. Just because you don't see it doesn't mean it isn't happening. All you usually see is the evidence of aggression.


----------



## Crisco76 (Oct 2, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> I watch my fish all the time and I don't usually notice any aggression out of the ordinary, then wake up the next day to discover there is a missing female and a few vertebrae the next time I vacuum the substrate, or that the sunshine peacock has a lip injury from fighting or the star sapphire has a couple of scales missing. Just because you don't see it doesn't mean it isn't happening. All you usually see is the evidence of aggression.


Im not trying to argue over it, I know stuff happens and try to monitor it as often as i can... both when they know im there and not is all. And the three in question all got the same facial stuff and one is in a totally different tank. But they came from same one last summer and i think the owner had some bad issues in that tank. Anyways hes not looking so hot. Someone suggested to me earlier Cipro?


----------



## Crisco76 (Oct 2, 2017)

Do I quarantine the worst one? What meds should i try. *** got paraguard, polyguard, cupramine, kanaflex and tetra fungus guard. And some ick ones but its not that. *** only used the paraguard in past and salt heat


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

what about a quarantine without meds as a starting point? This would eliminate aggression from the equation. Good water conditions and no aggression will clear it up if that is the cause, and if not, you can then medicate.


----------



## Crisco76 (Oct 2, 2017)

nodima said:


> what about a quarantine without meds as a starting point? This would eliminate aggression from the equation. Good water conditions and no aggression will clear it up if that is the cause, and if not, you can then medicate.


Yes i kinda thought that wouldn't hurt to try. Was gonna try a week of big wc everyday everyother day and see as hes still eating and will dart away fast if you go near him in tank. I kinda wanna say he has something going on internal but *** barely had many diff sick fish so im overwhelmed


----------



## Crisco76 (Oct 2, 2017)

Crisco76 said:


> nodima said:
> 
> 
> > what about a quarantine without meds as a starting point? This would eliminate aggression from the equation. Good water conditions and no aggression will clear it up if that is the cause, and if not, you can then medicate.
> ...


He's more active today after another 40%water change. Hes also still eating but once and while he acts a little erratic behavior. *** yet to use meds opting for a week or 2 of many water changes. *** added a bit of salt to it and will monitor it i guess. Also has anyone ever seen scales turn white and very slowly move from the tail area up the body. The cichlids in question arent sick or acting sick and have been that way for month or 2


----------

